# best free web hosting provider 4 small business



## blademast3r (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys which wud be the best free web hosting provider 4 small business..?
this service shud offer atleast 1 GB space with support for php and sql database...also they should not place adds on your site and shud offer decent bandwidth...

-TY
Ram


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> Hey guys which wud be the best free web hosting provider 4 small business..?
> this service shud offer atleast 1 GB space with support for php and sql database...also they should not place adds on your site and shud offer decent bandwidth...
> 
> -TY
> Ram


Try 9999mb.com They support PHP, MYSQL. I dunno abt ads. Also search google. www.google.co.in


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 11, 2007)

Check out this forum specially on Webhosting 

Free hosting requests
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Free hosting offers    
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32

Wish i could help but i only do paid hosting


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks guys keep em comin...


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 11, 2007)

I will suggest you the best php host(crying :: i know asp)
www.ezhostlive.uni.cc or if it doesnto works www.ezhostlive.com

They provide you the following packages and all are free.
The best package is:-
platinium:-
space=2000mb
bandwidth=10000mb
email=yes
redirection=yes
MySQL
PHP
subdomain or your domain
No ads
readymade scripts
ftp
and everything that is provided in paid hostings.
It is really very gud
My rating 11/10

Just what they dont want is pornography,warez,torrents or things that eat their server.

There site is facing problem but it will be soon correct.

You have to request in their forum for the hosting type and your description of site.

you can also go for www.9999mb.com
they provide 9999mb space and many more things.
I will suggest you to go for ezhostlive.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

110mb.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> Hey guys which wud be the best free web hosting provider 4 small business..?
> this service shud offer atleast 1 GB space with support for php and sql database...also they should not place adds on your site and shud offer decent bandwidth...
> 
> -TY
> Ram


I dont think 1 Gb space is required for a small business....and if you besiness need that much space and bandwidth..than go for a paid hosting.Free hosting are never reliable.Ur website can go down anytime...that means loss in business.

And for a small business website...20-25 mb space is sufficient.

Rest depend on you.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 12, 2007)

www.netfast.org
www.ifastnet.com
www.zeeblo.com
They are Best.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 28, 2007)

www.789mb.com or www.freehostingnow.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 28, 2007)

you can give me also a chance. www.techiehost.org


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2009)

Reported....


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2009)

I know this is a bump, but still "Free hosting are of practically NO use."  They have too many restrictions.

It's better to go for cheap and paid hosting. eg. www.outpowerhosting.com


----------

